# Jaw Problems



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have been using hGH Hygetropin at 8iu EOD. Am experiencing some pain in my jaw. Is OK, but if I eat or press my teeth together I get some pain in the left hand side of my jaw.

Anyone else experienced this?

Cheers fellas.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i shouldnt laugh but my mate swears by the urban myth of the guy with the huge head and one foot bigger than the other after using hgh lol


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> i shouldnt laugh but my mate swears by the urban myth of the guy with the huge head and one foot bigger than the other after using hgh lol


Was a serious question mate. If you aint got nothing decent to say then don't bother eh?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kevster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been using hGH Hygetropin at 8iu EOD. Am experiencing some pain in my jaw. Is OK, but if I eat or press my teeth together I get some pain in the left hand side of my jaw.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I get this all the time especially when chewing some food that is tough. I sometimes have to take a break and massage my jaw muscles.

If you are getting this then you might find that your hands may tingle and your grip is harder to use.

Short story is you need to reduce that amount.

Try 6iu

IU am on hyge right now at 2iu a day and I get the jaw aches even at that low dose.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Kevster said:


> Was a serious question mate. If you aint got nothing decent to say then don't bother eh?


mate i was having a laugh. maybe you could put a shot of "sense of humour" at 200mg per week in with it.

on a serious note though it could be many things causing your jaw to ache.

i have had this and after visiting a dentist, who then sent me to a chiropractor it was because my jaw was misaligned


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, I get this all the time especially when chewing some food that is tough. I sometimes have to take a break and massage my jaw muscles.
> 
> If you are getting this then you might find that your hands may tingle and your grip is harder to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Hackskii. Will give 6iu a go, may be a silly question but if the pain continues will there be any long term effects or just continuing jaw pain?

Cheers.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

what are you running with it?


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> mate i was having a laugh. maybe you could put a shot of "sense of humour" at 200mg per week in with it.
> 
> on a serious note though it could be many things causing your jaw to ache.
> 
> i have had this and after visiting a dentist, who then sent me to a chiropractor it was because my jaw was misaligned


No worries bud.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kevster said:


> Thanks for that Hackskii. Will give 6iu a go, may be a silly question but if the pain continues will there be any long term effects or just continuing jaw pain?
> 
> Cheers.


It took almost 2 weeks to stop the sides when I was shooting too much, they just kind of build up till you cant tollerate it anymore. Stiffness, water retention, carpol tunnel, jaw aches, high blood pressure are all common sides of GH.

You could go off till all sides go then go back on using a lower dose.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kevster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been using hGH Hygetropin at 8iu EOD. Am experiencing some pain in my jaw. Is OK, but if I eat or press my teeth together I get some pain in the left hand side of my jaw.
> 
> ...


Ive actually experienced this on a similar dose, its very real, I got mine just on the underside of my chin, I dropped my dose and it went away......voila.....some ppl will find they get this side effect, it took a few weeks of good use for me to feel it.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

i've got it in my jaw and knees.my feet and head and one hand are swollen.ha ha.I must look like a real dick.my mates are calling me the mitchalin man ha ha.....


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

i am on 3iu hygetropin.

Jaw dont seems to fit anymore.

For my work i went to another country,and couldent inject for 4 days.The numbness,hurt in my feet and jaw are gone.


----------

